# Salary raise after passing PE exam



## sunny777 (May 21, 2015)

Did anyone get immediate salary raise after passing PE exam? Heard in the same company - its like 2% or 10k depending where you work.


----------



## martinez80001 (May 21, 2015)

I know all I'm getting is a pat on the back


----------



## LWhitson2 (May 21, 2015)

While I don't know what your current salary is, 2% and $10k are way different numbers. For most engineers, 2% would probably be between $1500-$2500. You would have to make over $500k/yr to get a $10k raise at 2%. Regardless, I know that at my work, salary raises are always capped at around 6% no matter what ($4500-$7500 for an average engineer). I highly doubt I will get any raise for my PE though. I did it more for personal pride and accomplishment.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 21, 2015)

This has been discussed at GREAT length in other forums. A quick search will show you numerous threads with some very good feedback and individual experiences. Here's a recent one to start with:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=25098

This should also probably be moved since it's not directly related to receiving results for April 2015.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 21, 2015)

Thanks for pointing this out Fox. These new salary threads are starting to become a pet peeve of mine. How hard is it to do a freaking search before you create a new thread?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 21, 2015)

We can do that?!?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 21, 2015)

And, who the hell discusses salaries anyways? It's none of anybody's business. If you are happy and feel well compensated, then who gives a crap? If you went into engineering to be rich, well then......


----------



## DuctTape (May 21, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> And, who the hell discusses salaries anyways? It's none of anybody's business. If you are happy and feel well compensated, then who gives a crap? If you went into engineering to be rich, well then......




Said no one with a wife and/or kids, ever...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 21, 2015)

Thanks, my family is very happy.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 21, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> If you went into engineering to be rich, well then......


[email protected] Ken! ldman:

Where were you to tell me that 15 years ago?!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 21, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> > If you went into engineering to be rich, well then......
> ...


Investment banker is the path u should have chosen. Finish up the delorean and tell yourself.


----------



## Bcbillings (May 21, 2015)

It also depends a lot on your definition of rich... I will have over 2 million in retirement if I keep this up when i retire at 62 (though I will have the option at 55). I have a wife and 2 kids (hopefully a 3rd some time soon). I care a lot about discussing wages to be sure I am on a fair level with my peers or I will move on until I am!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 21, 2015)

Bcbillings said:


> It also depends a lot on your definition of rich... I will have over 2 million in retirement if I keep this up when i retire at 62 (though I will have the option at 55). I have a wife and 2 kids (hopefully a 3rd some time soon). I care a lot about discussing wages to be sure I am on a fair level with my peers or I will move on until I am!


Wanna make more money? Move to a more expensive region.

I made more in Massachusetts, but I had less spending cash.


----------



## CJMaul13 (May 21, 2015)

I concur with you Ken 3.0. Made more $$ when I worked in Miami but had less in my pocket. The opposite when I moved back to the middle north of WI.

Or, maybe the no money part had something to do with :40oz: on the beach too often...


----------



## mikeyd917 (May 21, 2015)

I was sold that line "engineers make the big bucks"...here i am 12 years later still chasing the small bucks! ha. oh well, building cool shit is fun!


----------



## martinez80001 (May 21, 2015)

I'm a civil whose first job out of college was in the oil and gas industry. I had an idea of what civils made but when I saw the big difference in $$$ starting pay I said I can be any kind of engineer you want me to be.


----------



## sunny777 (May 21, 2015)

Right now oil and gas jobs are in doldrums - hope it becomes better soon - I am in Oil and Gas too. I dont see many jobs at all nowadays in Houston in O &amp; G. 1 year ago - job market was hot in Houston in the same.


----------



## Bcbillings (May 21, 2015)

I am going to go from $63,400 to $84,500 as soon as I get my Pass grade


----------



## LWhitson2 (May 21, 2015)

Where do you work? Are they hiring?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 21, 2015)

What he said ^


----------



## Bcbillings (May 21, 2015)

_M_y boss quit a year ago, I interviewed for his job and signed a contract for his job and have been doing it (with a PE overseeing what I have done once a week) for the past year  so it is not all just a raise, its a new title!


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 21, 2015)

LWhitson2 said:


> Where do you work? Are they hiring?





Ramnares P.E. said:


> What he said ^


Wages higher than that in WI. And yes, we're always hiring.


----------



## LWhitson2 (May 21, 2015)

Honestly, it would take a really good salary and great benefits for me to leave where I am. I have interviewed with a couple of companies the past few years as a CFD Engineer. I found that most gave me a slightly better salary, but couldn't match my benefits.


----------



## Bcbillings (May 21, 2015)

LWhitson2 said:


> Honestly, it would take a really good salary and great benefits for me to leave where I am. I have interviewed with a couple of companies the past few years as a CFD Engineer. I found that most gave me a slightly better salary, but couldn't match my benefits.




I agree, with very little effort on my part I will actually get a raise when I retire! It would take a great deal more pay to get me to move...


----------



## OffShawz (May 21, 2015)

martinez80001 said:


> I'm a civil whose first job out of college was in the oil and gas industry. I had an idea of what civils made but when I saw the big difference in $$$ starting pay I said I can be any kind of engineer you want me to be.








sunny777 said:


> Right now oil and gas jobs are in doldrums - hope it becomes better soon - I am in Oil and Gas too. I dont see many jobs at all nowadays in Houston in O &amp; G. 1 year ago - job market was hot in Houston in the same.




I clearly bucked the trend. Just started a new job a month ago (went from Consultant to Owner/Operator). Albeit, the actual company was on a hiring freeze, except for this position.

That being said, traffic in Houston is a lot better on the West Side now that 10-15% of folks got laid off!


----------



## treborTAMU (May 22, 2015)

I got my license in December, got laid off in January. Started a business and applied for Firm registration in Texas the day I was laid off. Now I'm on track to make nearly twice as much as I did working for an oil field service company.

There is no formula for it. It's whatever you make of it and getting that license is the first step.

Oh yeah, and Houston traffic is great when you work from home!


----------



## Rowdy (May 22, 2015)

Do you want to make more money? Sure, we all do!


----------



## mustang462002 (May 22, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> And, who the hell discusses salaries anyways? It's none of anybody's business. If you are happy and feel well compensated, then who gives a crap? If you went into engineering to be rich, well then......




Said every business owner in the world.

If we really knew what everyone made no one would get the shaft!


----------



## Porter_ (May 22, 2015)

mustang462002 said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> > And, who the hell discusses salaries anyways? It's none of anybody's business. If you are happy and feel well compensated, then who gives a crap? If you went into engineering to be rich, well then......
> ...




yep there's a reason companies don't want employees discussing salaries. i like these discussions on EB.com as it sheds a little light on what our peers are being paid. though there are so many factors to consider (location, benefits, working environment, etc.) that you get a pretty fuzzy picture when just comparing X salary to Y salary.


----------



## lundy (May 22, 2015)

Currently make $26.50. Get paid by the hour and work 5 hours OT (1.5x)

26.5x40x52=55,120

1.5x26.5x52x5=10,335

I roughly make 65,455

hoping to get a 10-20% raise. I graduated civil but took the HVAC and refrigeration test. I work in Portland, OR.


----------



## Engineer222 (May 22, 2015)

Lundy I make about the same amout. with no OT...1-1/2 year of experience in IL..how many years of experience do you have? I think you might be getting shorted


----------



## lundy (May 22, 2015)

I don't have any experience _yet _as a PE. I'm possibly looking at another company to move to. They are a fab shop with in an house architecture firm and are looking to expand their mechanical side by next March. I graduated in 2008 and have had mainly engineering jobs. Here's my linkedin account. https://www.linkedin.com/pub/adam-lund/12/a20/8a0


----------



## lundy (May 26, 2015)

After talking with older co workers I'm going to start researching salary numbers. Other than salary.com what is another good reference for compensation? I'm also using the ASCE engineer level criteria to see where I fall. I'm sitting around level IV after passing the PE.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 26, 2015)

Do a google search for ASME salary survey 2012. This survey was done in conjunction with ASCE. The numbers are obviously slightly dated but you can do the math for the COLAs and come up with a relevant number.


----------



## lundy (May 26, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Do a google search for ASME salary survey 2012. This survey was done in conjunction with ASCE. The numbers are obviously slightly dated but you can do the math for the COLAs and come up with a relevant number.


Perfect thanks Ramnares!


----------



## Blue 8 (May 26, 2015)

Rowdy said:


> Do you want to make more money? Sure, we all do!


How did I miss this lmao


----------



## lundy (May 26, 2015)

Is there any website that gives you the low down for mechanical engineer level like this does for the ASCE? I tried and couldn't find one.

Here are a couple sites that I found (only ASCE though) for different levels of a persons engineering career.

https://www.asce.org/uploadedFiles/Membership_and_Communities/Regions_Sections_Branches/Content_Pieces/engineering-grades-brochure.pdf

https://www.asce.org/uploadedFiles/Education_and_Careers/Careers/Content_Pieces/asce-eng-grades-chart.pdf


----------



## NikatKimber (May 26, 2015)

ASME is Mechanical, so the study Ramnares referenced is applicable.


----------



## lundy (May 26, 2015)

NikatKimber said:


> ASME is Mechanical, so the study Ramnares referenced is applicable.


I printed the one Ramnares referenced which does a good job at explaining detailed information. The other two links above give a broad understanding of what difference "grades" of engineers responsibilities are. I'll read through the ASME study tonight


----------



## adamn185 PE (May 26, 2015)

Guys, just don't forget to factor in your benefits and perks. They can be massive and are often overlooked when looking at base salary. And, of course, the cost of living where you are may not be reflected in the general salary guides.

I'm all about a big base salary but can't help but believe you've got to consider the true value of your entire "compensation package." You might find that despite a larger base you'd have less actual net pay in some situations due to subpar benefit packages.


----------



## ENVE (May 27, 2015)

adamn185 said:


> Guys, just don't forget to factor in your benefits and perks. They can be massive and are often overlooked when looking at base salary. And, of course, the cost of living where you are may not be reflected in the general salary guides.
> 
> I'm all about a big base salary but can't help but believe you've got to consider the true value of your entire "compensation package." You might find that despite a larger base you'd have less actual net pay in some situations due to subpar benefit packages.


This is so true. I went from gov't to consulting. While my base pay is higher, my benefits are considerably worse. Then again, there are positives from not working in gov't. :biggrin:


----------



## Kovz (May 27, 2015)

I got a salary bump effective the date I received my passing results (5/25/15). 5% increase, which is a little over $4,000/yr. You can do the math.


----------



## wirelessengineer21 (May 27, 2015)

Kovz said:


> I got a salary bump effective the date I received my passing results (5/25/15). 5% increase, which is a little over $4,000/yr. You can do the math.




May I ask how old you are?

This is where I think it becomes advantageous to get the PE a bit later on in ones career when it actually means something. I took a new job last year with a large firm and negotiated a very competitive salary. I am hoping i passed this exam, and if I do, there is an understanding that I will be receiving at min a 10% bump. Had I already had the PE when i took the job last year, I doubt i would have gotten them to come up that 10% from the offer i got.

When you get it as a younger engineer and you arent utilizing the stamp, your employer isnt really going to pay you accordingly because at that point in your career you arent offering any additional value to the firm. You are still a jr engineer, not leading projects, not at the top of the org chart, and not signing/sealing drawings.

When you get a bit more senior and ARE getting more responsibilities and are THE MAN, then they're going to pay you for it. My firm has a ton of PE's, but none currently in my business group. When (If?) i get it, I will be THE MAN. And will be paid accordingly.

I get that its nice to pass the exam, and get it out of the way early, i just think that a lot of folks short change themselves that way. Just my 2 cents.

RF Engineer, 32 years old.


----------



## notsocivil PE (May 27, 2015)

Working in the public sector, this would make me eligible for an Associate Engineer position (currently Junior Engineer), which equates $7,300 a year more than I am making right now. All of the compensation information is public, so it's easy for me to figure out. Now the question becomes how long it would take for the paperwork to be completed to actually move me into that position...

Benefits would stay the same, and they are awesome.


----------



## lundy (May 27, 2015)

wirelessengineer21 said:


> Kovz said:
> 
> 
> > I got a salary bump effective the date I received my passing results (5/25/15). 5% increase, which is a little over $4,000/yr. You can do the math.
> ...


His profile says 1985. Same age as me and I make 65l compared to his now 84k. That's good news Kovz! Congrats!!!! Now to have a talk with my employer sometime in the future.


----------



## Kovz (May 27, 2015)

lundy said:


> His profile says 1985. Same age as me and I make 65l compared to his now 84k. That's good news Kovz! Congrats!!!! Now to have a talk with my employer sometime in the future.


Correct, I am 30y/o living and working in the Pittsburgh, PA area. Thank you, btw! I am satisfied with my current salary. But I know having a PE will be beneficial in the long run. I can negotiate higher salaries if I change jobs or get promoted to department head (which my current company is grooming me for).


----------



## adamn185 PE (May 27, 2015)

lundy said:


> wirelessengineer21 said:
> 
> 
> > Kovz said:
> ...


All the cool people were born in 1985...


----------



## lundy (May 27, 2015)

adamn185 said:


> lundy said:
> 
> 
> > wirelessengineer21 said:
> ...


Especially all the people named Adam born in 1985...Those are the cream of the crop. My name is Adam too


----------



## lundy (May 27, 2015)

Here's a good reddit thread going on the topic

http://www.reddit.com/r/engineering/comments/37h68k/do_you_find_salarycom_to_be_representative_of/


----------



## OffShawz (May 27, 2015)

This is an interesting discussion, particularly when we've got PEs in different disciplines across the country in different industries. I think the general rule is "It wont hurt, but your mileage may vary".

The salary surveys I see are very industry-specific. Back up north (Canadialand), Alberta's Assoc of Prof. Engineers does an annual salary survey of it's members (PE-equivalents and EITs) and there's a huge variation between industries, but in general the top dawgs are in Operating companies in Oil &amp; Gas, the next level are high end consultants, and then you get your engineering design firms, and then maybe vendors, and then (maybe?) the municipal/federal folks. Of course there is overlap between all groups, but that's the general jist of it.

I live in Houston now, and I see some of the numbers above and roll my eyes when I remember that Petroleum Engineers out of college are rolling in entry-level positions at over 100k. Now, granted, this was at $100/barrel oil, and while the market has cooled to a glacial pace, they are still highly compensate. Though even with large %-based bonus, 25% of an annual loss is still zero!

In contrast, my wife hasnt sold out and remains working in Aerospace, and the folks down at SpaceCamp aka NASA take a lot less money but do get great benefits. In contrast, O&amp;G folks my age are making the same levels as Center Directors at NASA with PhDs.

As for my newly-acquired PE, it will count for sweet-nothing. Sure, it's great, and I'm proud of it, but I wont use it as a negotiation tool b/c there's no real inherent value in it in my current position other than a box-ticking exercise. I know others that work for EPC companies WILL use it, but the relative increases are low compared to say, a jump to an Owner/Operator.

The ASCE chart is interesting. By technical ability, I'm in between a Grade V and VI, and my wife down at SpaceCamp is a GS-13/14 (I cant remember which one). HOWEVER, as for salaries, totally different.

Based on that salary survey, WTF does a FORENSIC Engineer do? Whatever it is, our future kids are studying THAT.

Exihibit 27. Brazoria Texas? Yeah, basically south houston (Pearland) where a lot of O&amp;G families live. Also, the Texans, though I doubt many Defensive Linemen have PEs. Ditto Bakersfield CA.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 28, 2015)

This may not be true of all Forensic Engineers but I know one who was responsible for reconstructing vehicular crashes and evaluating it for insurance purposes. I'm sure it's a very broad field but that's an example of what they do.


----------



## lundy (May 28, 2015)

OffShawz said:


> The ASCE chart is interesting. By technical ability, I'm in between a Grade V and VI, and my wife down at SpaceCamp is a GS-13/14 (I cant remember which one). HOWEVER, as for salaries, totally different.


May I ask how totally different it is? are you making a significant amount less?


----------



## OffShawz (May 28, 2015)

lundy said:


> OffShawz said:
> 
> 
> > The ASCE chart is interesting. By technical ability, I'm in between a Grade V and VI, and my wife down at SpaceCamp is a GS-13/14 (I cant remember which one). HOWEVER, as for salaries, totally different.
> ...




I take-home 70% more than her on base salary.


----------



## Somic95 (May 29, 2015)

I need advise on sending email for asking raise. I just passed the exam. I work as a substation commissioning engineer and I never go to office, I spend 365 days in the field. So I only see my immediate manager face-to-face maybe twice a year and we talk on the phone maybe 4 times a year. (After I got hired I met him 7 months later, everything was done over the phone  ).

I wont sign and drawings or my job responsibilities wont change However my company sends me to client sites and they charge hourly rate to client for my work. If my company have 50 guys in the field I believe I am the 3rd guy with the PE license. Now they can charge more for my work to client if I tell them I have a PE. Basically once I break the news to my company they will give me some $$$ and increase y billing rate, I know that for sure.

Problem is HOW DO ASK THIS? I am not sure how to word it out.

I passed the test, give me money!!! It would have been easier face to face, but for now I dont have that option.

Any suggestion?


----------



## John QPE (May 29, 2015)

Somic95 said:


> I need advise on sending email for asking raise. I just passed the exam. I work as a substation commissioning engineer and I never go to office, I spend 365 days in the field. So I only see my immediate manager face-to-face maybe twice a year and we talk on the phone maybe 4 times a year. (After I got hired I met him 7 months later, everything was done over the phone  ).
> 
> I wont sign and drawings or my job responsibilities wont change However my company sends me to client sites and they charge hourly rate to client for my work. If my company have 50 guys in the field I believe I am the 3rd guy with the PE license. Now they can charge more for my work to client if I tell them I have a PE. Basically once I break the news to my company they will give me some $$$ and increase y billing rate, I know that for sure.
> 
> ...


1st things 1st .... have someone review your grammar before sending it, I am being serious.

2nd ... I have never heard of asking for a raise via email. Seems very tacky. If it is that important you should make time to discuss face to face, or at least on the telephone.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 29, 2015)

Like John said, maybe your email should be a request for a face-to-face meeting. I have asked for a raise over the phone before because my Manager was based in DC and I'm in NYC. I would strongly encourage some type of immediate interaction (in-person, second best is the phone) as opposed to e-mail.


----------



## ENVE (May 29, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Like John said, maybe your email should be a request for a face-to-face meeting. I have asked for a raise over the phone before because my Manager was based in DC and I'm in NYC. I would strongly encourage some type of immediate interaction (in-person, second best is the phone) as opposed to e-mail.


Yep. Giving someone time to think about and craft a response will always hurt you. Plus, it's way too easy to say no via email than it is face-to-face or via phone.


----------



## lundy (May 29, 2015)

Somic95 said:


> I need advise on sending email for asking raise. I just passed the exam. I work as a substation commissioning engineer and I never go to office, I spend 365 days in the field. So I only see my immediate manager face-to-face maybe twice a year and we talk on the phone maybe 4 times a year. (After I got hired I met him 7 months later, everything was done over the phone  ).
> 
> I wont sign and drawings or my job responsibilities wont change However my company sends me to client sites and they charge hourly rate to client for my work. If my company have 50 guys in the field I believe I am the 3rd guy with the PE license. Now they can charge more for my work to client if I tell them I have a PE. Basically once I break the news to my company they will give me some $$$ and increase y billing rate, I know that for sure.
> 
> ...


And from what I've been told you should print out salaries from the area you live and your grade level of engineer. This way you can justify why and how much your raise should be.


----------



## Somic95 (May 29, 2015)

John QPE said:


> Somic95 said:
> 
> 
> > I need advise on sending email for asking raise. I just passed the exam. I work as a substation commissioning engineer and I never go to office, I spend 365 days in the field. So I only see my immediate manager face-to-face maybe twice a year and we talk on the phone maybe 4 times a year. (After I got hired I met him 7 months later, everything was done over the phone  ).
> ...


*John QPE , thank you for reminding me my weakness. I appreciate the input and yes you are absolutely right about my writing. Not the first time I was told that I am a bad writer.*


----------



## Somic95 (May 29, 2015)

ENVE said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> > Like John said, maybe your email should be a request for a face-to-face meeting. I have asked for a raise over the phone before because my Manager was based in DC and I'm in NYC. I would strongly encourage some type of immediate interaction (in-person, second best is the phone) as opposed to e-mail.
> ...


I think you are right ENVE, what do I write back if he say big fat NO or some sort of *corporate language* that hints the answer NO.

What is killing me is I know customer is going to pay 20-25% more to my company if they start selling me as a PE. This is not just a guess, it is a fact.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 29, 2015)

Somic95 said:


> ENVE said:
> 
> 
> > Ramnares P.E. said:
> ...


If it is a fact that they will charge more for your services. Then you need to gently being that up during the conversation.


----------



## JimmerC (May 29, 2015)

Passed PE civil with structural depth in California on my first try. Literally worked my ass off to combine work and study these last months to pass the 3 exams.

My employer does not want to raise my salary at all, basically because they say I dont have enough experience. I cannot argue with that, I'm fresh out of college, but it sucks...might be time to look for a new job


----------



## notsocivil PE (May 29, 2015)

JimmerC said:


> Passed PE civil with structural depth in California on my first try. Literally worked my ass off to combine work and study these last months to pass the 3 exams.
> 
> My employer does not want to raise my salary at all, basically because they say I dont have enough experience. I cannot argue with that, I'm fresh out of college, but it sucks...might be time to look for a new job


It doesn't hurt to look around. Think of how much more valuable you just became! Somebody else might recognize that if your current company doesn't.


----------



## andrewm24 (May 29, 2015)

OffShawz said:


> Based on that salary survey, WTF does a FORENSIC Engineer do? Whatever it is, our future kids are studying THAT.




Several years ago I had the pleasure of working along side Robert Bea (http://www.ce.berkeley.edu/people/faculty/bea), a highly respected Civil Engineer that specializes in forensic engineering (https://www.asme.org/engineering-topics/articles/safety-and-risk-assessment/robert-bea-master-forensic-engineering). He was an expert in a federal litigation case that I was also involved in. Really fascinating work and well compensated if you can get it.


----------



## willsee (May 29, 2015)

I've posted this before but here again:

I worked at an MEP firm where they like to have a PE license and got a 5% bump for passing my PE. My duties did not change and I kept pushing and pushing to add responsibility. Finally I just left and went to another MEP firm and got a 16% bump in salary.

Then I left that company a year later and went to work in utility with another 10% bump in salary.

Basically job hop as much as you can for salary increases. One problem most people will run into by staying at their current company is that they might not have a use for your new found PE-ness or they still view you as the same exact person that you have been (depending how long you've been there). I've found by switching companies you get a fresh start and you come in with management looking at you in a different light.


----------



## willsee (May 29, 2015)

I work with a forensic engineer that is an expert witness in court cases. House fires, plant explosions, etc.


----------



## Kovz (Jun 1, 2015)

willsee said:


> I've posted this before but here again:
> 
> I worked at an MEP firm where they like to have a PE license and got a 5% bump for passing my PE. My duties did not change and I kept pushing and pushing to add responsibility. Finally I just left and went to another MEP firm and got a 16% bump in salary.
> 
> ...




Sorry if this is a dumb question... what does MEP firm mean?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 1, 2015)

MEP = Mechanical, electrical, and plumbing


----------



## lundy (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm going to ask to meet and "revisit my compensation" sometime this week...I got a nice round of applause at the staff meeting this morning which was pretty awesome


----------



## rlwfish (Jun 1, 2015)

I passed Civil Transportation on my first attempt under some pressure from my boss. I got about 11%.


----------



## SE_FL (Jun 4, 2016)

OffShawz said:


> Based on that salary survey, WTF does a FORENSIC Engineer do? Whatever it is, our future kids are studying THAT.


Job openings on the boards for forensic.



We do a bit of forensic Engjneering and whenever we do expert witness testimony our billing rate goes from $150 to $300 an hour, not that I actually make anymore. But our liability for these projects jump up real high.


----------

